# Reflect tuning: legit



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

So, reflect tuning appears to have a legit tune out for these bad boys in NA. Facebook group member just posted a little teaser, due to the weather couldn’t really show much but he’s planning on getting some dyno runs in the coming days.


----------



## NefariousGTI (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a buddy who’s friends with Ian down in NC, and has had lots of custom tunes made by him. So I’ve heard nothing but excellent stuff about his wizardry. He convinced me like 5 years ago to give one of Ian’s tunes a try (2.5l 5 cylinder tune) Unfortunately the first ECU with immo defeat I received had a bad flash and the car wouldn’t start, so I sent it back and it was reflashed. The second file “worked” but when logging with vcds I was getting random misfires (which wouldn’t throw a check engine light) and my timing maps were all over the place, along with a crappy idle. Since it was a pita to keep pulling the ECU to ship back (it’s under the rain tray) I ditched it, and went with IE. If I were in NC and could get Ian in person to do it. I’d definitely considering retrying one of his tunes. But being 1,000+ miles away and having to deal with either flashing over WiFi or sending my ECU to him, it’s a no go for me. I plan on waiting for a few of the bigger tuning companies to release something. Let everyone guinea pig it out, then decided which tune best suites my needs. Instead of going with the first, as they all will differ slightly. Plus I have a APR dealer a few miles away, along with access to IE, Revo and Giac


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

zimmie2652 said:


> So, reflect tuning appears to have a legit tune out for these bad boys in NA. Facebook group member just posted a little teaser, due to the weather couldn’t really show much but he’s planning on getting some dyno runs in the coming days.


Could you link to this supposed post? I can't locate it in the previous year of their posts. Also: Why would weather prevent dyno testing? Are there shops with open-air dynos or something? 
Not saying the company isn't legit, just that this claim seem specious and vague at best.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

there is literally no information about this tune...
the video is of no acceleration and is a terrible video shot during a rain storm, while they are driving on the highway in traffic 

there are no dyno numbers, no information on what maps are used or even boost numbers. but be sure everyone knows what shop to go to :laugh::laugh::laugh:
i mean, just think about all the information that APR releases when a tune is available! we get dyno graphs, fuel breakdowns and different octane levels. full transparency. 

this is the difference between waiting for the right people to release a tune and those who just slap a half baked, just add more boost than factory tune at a car (whether it is APR, COBB, IE, Unitronic)


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gerardrjj said:


> Could you link to this supposed post? I can't locate it in the previous year of their posts. Also: Why would weather prevent dyno testing? Are there shops with open-air dynos or something?
> Not saying the company isn't legit, just that this claim seem specious and vague at best.



As the guy above said, the weather isn't preventing dyno testing, he was i guess nervous to jump on it in the rain. It doesn't really show anything. 

You can slightly hear an increase of noise but it's probably more due to the rain. He said all his local shops were booked and he can't get in for about a week.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> there is literally no information about this tune...
> the video is of no acceleration and is a terrible video shot during a rain storm, while they are driving on the highway in traffic
> 
> there are no dyno numbers, no information on what maps are used or even boost numbers. but be sure everyone knows what shop to go to :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...


I agree one thousand percent. Which is why I am not rushing anything at all. More of just informing people here about reflect. 

FWIW, I did reach out to Ian and in return I received Dyno graphs from an a4 and he claimed they would be pretty similar with the Tig falling somewhere towards the higher end of the spectrum. The two graphs he sent me did look like nice healthy maps but then again, THEY WEREN'T EVEN TIGGY maps.


----------

